# MedSailor's New Ride! (maybe I am a power-boater after all...)



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

The deed is done! The sale of Fairhaven, my Formosa 41 has closed, and on the same day the sale has closed on my sweet new ride! 









Man what a process it was too! The new boat is the FOURTH boat I tried to buy. The first one, now known as S/V Terrapin (a new sailnet member) was bought out from under me 6 days before I flew down to see her. Then, the next boat was in poor shape and the owner wanted top dollar so we couldn't reach a price. The third, we took to survey and they tried to hide from us that it had been sunk!  Finally, we flew all the way to Florida to find our new ride.

What kind of ride is is? Remember my 40ft pilothouse thread? Well, it turns out that a bluewater boat that sails well, is in my size and pricerange and has good visibility from a belowdecks steering station is a rare animal indeed. The criteria morphed, the mission creeped, compromises were made, and the budget increased.

In order to get the steering station, many of the boats I was looking at were motor-sailors, or even trawlers with sails.... I remembered that many of the good times in my life were aboard a powerboat, and while I love sailing, I think I'm more of a "boater" than specifically a "sailor."

Don't worry. I didn't go to the dark-side.  Though I may well be a closet power boater.  In our search we ended up looking at Nauticats exclusively, and many of their motor-sailors highly emphasize the motor part, but they do have a line that is designed by Sparkman and Stephens, does sail better than the others, and the designs were originally commissioned for the Swan yard. So not a bad lineage at all...

The new ride is a Nauticat 40! 
Sparkman & Stephens: Design 2301-C1 - Nauticat 40










My particular NC40 has a lot more in the way of "bells and whistles" than I'm used to. Lots of electronics, including a backup chart-plotter, 3 fridge/freezers a 6kw generator, lesurefurl in boom furling for the main, an electric winch for the main, and many other toys that I don't need. The toys weren't what sold the boat, the maintenance was! The boat was well maintained with the owner replacing all the rigging in 2009, doing lots of engine and other maintenance and upgrades. He even spent 15K on barrier coating the bottom against blisters before any blisters were even found!


























There's the not-so-great stuff as well. She comes with this HUGE stainless contraption of a dodger/biminy thing. Everyone aboard on the sea trial hit their heads on the thing multiple times. You can't see the sails, and actually, you can't see anything at all! Why would you need an enclosure like this when you can steer from below??!!


















Since I need to truck her across the country, I asked if they could leave the SS tubing contraption on the boat and just drive under a low bridge. 

Seriously??









And now, for the _piece de resistance_!! This boat came with a custom modification from the factory. The aft cabin was modified and the ceterline queen was removed (boo-hoo now we have a better and more cozy bed) and the extra space was used to create another small stateroom that was made, at the factory, as a sauna!

How.... Finnish is that?! Check it out, I'm not kidding. 









Looking forward to having her shipped over here and taking her out for her first sail on our coast!

MedSailor

I guess I need a new avatar now for my SailNet profile.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

a sauna? jajajaa sail north my friend sail north!

congrats


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats Med!! Need the name so we can keep an eye out for you this summer!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Faster said:


> Congrats Med!! Need the name so we can keep an eye out for you this summer!


She is now known as S/V Korvessa. She'll be the one WITHOUT a dodger or bimini. 

MedSailor


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

It might be good that Anacortes is close to a refinery! Congrats.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a sauna on my boat too. It's called Texas with no AC.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> I have a sauna on my boat too. It's called Texas with no AC.


True, but the Finnish Bikini team will feel more at home taking off their bikinis in my sauna methinks. 

MedSailor


----------



## Jaramaz (Aug 9, 2013)

Korvessa? Mmm, interesting.

You know that most finns speak swedish; they have two official languages: swedish and finnish. 

And "Korv" in swedish means sausage. Ending with "essa" is a diminutive, feminine form. 

Interesting, indeed. 

Congrats. Nauticat are extremely well-built boats, friend of mine has one and it is like indestructiable. 

Best

/J


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh crap. Med has a boat called "Chick Wiener"? Ouch.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Jaramaz said:


> Korvessa? Mmm, interesting.
> 
> You know that most finns speak swedish; they have two official languages: swedish and finnish.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha! :laugher My wife's going to love this, not only because she's a linguist, but also because I may have just name my boat, "small girly sausage." :laugher

We tried to vet the name well, and even spoke with a friend who is a native Finnish speaker. We believe it to be a Finnish idiom that means "in the wilderness" or "in the woods" and it conjurs up a reference to the finnish song "Maan korvessa kulkevi lapsosen tie, mut ihana enkeli kotihin vie" It is a religious song about kids being lost in the wilderness, but the angel is helping them to get home" Years and years ago many kids used to have a painting connected with these words where and angel was walking across the bridge with two small children.

Small. Girly. Sausage. :laugher I guess if we go cruising in Finland one day we're NOT going to Sweeden. :laugher

MedSailor


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> Oh crap. Med has a boat called "Chick Wiener"? Ouch.


I'm open minded. I could be into that kind of stuff. Hey, I got a sauna so I'm down for anything. 

MedSailor


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

"Pon-Pon, Pon-Pon, Pon-Pon...

This is sailing vessel Chick Wiener.

I just took an FF2 screamer into my sauna and I can't get up."

[CG breaks into hysterical laughter.]


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Just kidding dude. Killer boat. Congrats.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the NautiCat! They are well found boats... The sauna is a little weird. It would make a great hanging locker.

This may also be a good time to rename the vessel...


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

MedSailor said:


> I'm open minded. I could be into that kind of stuff. Hey, I got a sauna so I'm down for anything.
> 
> MedSailor


I wasn't going to post this, but in light of your post, may I suggest that you name her _Aphrodite_?


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> "Pon-Pon, Pon-Pon, Pon-Pon...
> 
> This is sailing vessel Chick Wiener.
> 
> ...


You should be so lucky to die such a noble death. My epitaph will be more eipc than "he died in his armchair of complications of carpal tunnel syndrome."










MedSailor


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh-heh. You win.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Great boat Med! They don't build 'em better than Nauticat. I see you being the envy of all the boats at the New Years trip to Princess Louisa when you announce that you're going to warm up in the sauna for a bit ) Hope to see you out in the islands after it arrives.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

jrd22 said:


> Great boat Med! They don't build 'em better than Nauticat. I see you being the envy of all the boats at the New Years trip to Princess Louisa when you announce that you're going to warm up in the sauna for a bit ) Hope to see you out in the islands after it arrives.


Truck is scheduled for the end of June, with delivery to my neck of the woods circa July 8.

Turns out it's hurricane season down there (who knew? I'm from the other coast) so getting her home can't happen fast enough!

MedSailor


----------



## Steady Hand (Jun 11, 2014)

Congrats on the new 'cat! 

Those are admirable boats! 
I hope to get one in future.

Please share with us the expense of shipping to WA from Florida. And any issues with the transport of the boat of that size.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Steady Hand said:


> Congrats on the new 'cat!
> 
> Those are admirable boats!
> I hope to get one in future.
> ...


Sure will. There's a LOT involved that you wouldn't necessarily think of and there are definitely ways for it to end very poorly. I'm still hoping that I've made enough good choices that it still ends well.

Tell you what, the story isn't over yet, so I'll start a new thread when she's here safe and sound. I'll PM you to let you know that I started the thread. If you are shipping a boat imminently then pleas PM me and I'll tell you how to stay out of trouble.

MedSailor


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Med,

That thing looks darn comfy! Best of luck and enjoy. You are the only person I know (and I know some people with some pretty big boats, power and sail) that has a sauna!

Excellent!


----------



## Steady Hand (Jun 11, 2014)

MedSailor said:


> Sure will. There's a LOT involved that you wouldn't necessarily think of and there are definitely ways for it to end very poorly. I'm still hoping that I've made enough good choices that it still ends well.
> 
> Tell you what, the story isn't over yet, so I'll start a new thread when she's here safe and sound. I'll PM you to let you know that I started the thread. If you are shipping a boat imminently then pleas PM me and I'll tell you how to stay out of trouble.
> 
> MedSailor


Understood.  Thanks for the offer. I am in no hurry. Good to wait to get the complete story.

I think it would make an excellent and helpful "article" for this site. I searched earlier for some input on costs to transport across country and did not find much. So, I encourage you to consider taking notes on all aspects (taking the mast down, cost of transporter, issues that were unforeseen, width, height for highway clearances, insurance needs while transported, contract issues, finding the transport company, etc.).

I have read many of your comments in many other threads here and believe you could make a great article that tells the real things to expect when considering transport from one end of the country to the other. That would help others in the future I am sure, possibly including me too. 
__________

I have done a lot of reading on the Nauticats and have been very impressed by the line. The 40 seems like a very nice size and with appealing design and comfortable interior. I imagine it will make a nice home anywhere but especially in the cold or wet areas like PNW. From my POV, it is a very good choice.


----------



## Steady Hand (Jun 11, 2014)

The Sauna. 

Sitting in that sauna after a day or night of sailing on the chilly waters or in drizzle would be a great way to "warm up" and relax. What a nice thing to have on a boat! Such luxury!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Steady Hand said:


> The Sauna.
> 
> Sitting in that sauna after a day or night of sailing on the chilly waters or in drizzle would be a great way to "warm up" and relax. What a nice thing to have on a boat! Such luxury!


I know right? Such luxury! They say any boat over 30 ft is a "yacht" but I've never felt like I owned a "yacht" before. Now, maybe I do. 

The practical part of me says that the sauna is just about the only good sea-berth on a boat that otherwise doesn't have one. It's also a perfect extra cabin for the extra crew member that we'd like to take for offshore voyages.

The non-practical part of my brain says "WOW! Look shiney thing!" and wants to change my car's license plate to "NC-SAUNA" 

MedSailor


----------



## Steady Hand (Jun 11, 2014)

With the sauna in the aft stateroom you won't need to worry about heat in that end of the boat during the winter.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like great fun. Enjoy her. Now can't complain about " shrinkage" like George did.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats, looks like a sweet boat...

I delivered a 35 from CT down to Annapolis in November 2 years ago. There was snow on the deck the morning I left Stonington, and it didn't stop snowing until that evening. Needless to say, it was a very comfy ride, I had to keep dialing that Espar heater down a bit more...

You've made a good choice, I'm impressed with the overall quality of the Nauticats, and that 35 had an amazing interior for a boat of her size... My only disappointment was that I never got to try sailing her, other than a bit of motorsailing down the Jersey coast, it was a motor job the whole way... Hope your engine access is a bit more convenient than on the 35, however - that was my only gripe about that boat, it required an impressive amount of dis-assembly of the saloon table and floorboards to gain access, I'm guessing the 40 is a bit better in that regard...

Again, congrats, and best of luck - that's gonna be a wonderful boat for the PNW...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats on the new ride!! Looks like a great solution for all the things you were looking for. I have to admit that a pilot house would be awfully nice around here in the cold shoulder seasons we sail every year. I've had enough rain soaked hours at the helm too. 

I can't get a sense of the bimini problem you're referring to, so it may well be unworkable. However, I'm a big fan of sun protection (family full of skin cancer), so I would be looking for a way to make it work. Especially for hot days when a pilot house can be miserable. Maybe you don't get too many of those. If it doesn't have a glass panel above the helm, that can be added easily to see the main/mizzen. The foresail usually requires a peak out the side of the cockpit anyway. We have a 2 ft connection between the dodger and bimini, which we remove when warm and can easily see through that.

Best of luck with her!!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Congrats on the new ride!! Looks like a great solution for all the things you were looking for. I have to admit that a pilot house would be awfully nice around here in the cold shoulder seasons we sail every year. I've had enough rain soaked hours at the helm too.
> 
> I can't get a sense of the bimini problem you're referring to, so it may well be unworkable. However, I'm a big fan of sun protection (family full of skin cancer), so I would be looking for a way to make it work. Especially for hot days when a pilot house can be miserable. Maybe you don't get too many of those. If it doesn't have a glass panel above the helm, that can be added easily to see the main/mizzen. The foresail usually requires a peak out the side of the cockpit anyway. We have a 2 ft connection between the dodger and bimini, which we remove when warm and can easily see through that.
> 
> Best of luck with her!!


I had hopes that it would be workable from the pictures, but the reality of the thing is that it's only use is as a spare rock-anchor. The thing was really exotic, with tubing and zippers absolutely everywhere. The isenglass and canvas was home made, so it wasn't even well-fitted and the asthetics were certainly part of the problem.










The lower portion of the two step contraption meant crawling around in the forward HALF of the cockpit, or whacking your head. You can't stand up until you're past the binnacle. 








Imagine running around this cockpit where you're on all fours forward of the wheel and everything to the sides and even aft of the wheel looks like a jungle-gym. There is a LOT OF CRAP that needs to be removed from this cockpit to make it usable.










I agree about sun protection for the cancer reasons (grew up in Australia where 2 out of 3 people will develop skin cancer) and also because I'm a cold weather animal. When I spend too much time out in the hot sun I become really irritable and unpleasant to be around.

The other reason to go with a traditional bimini, is that there are lots of days here where it's sunny and cool and you WANT some sun to warm you. Sitting at anchor with a breeze in the shade of a bimini can be quite chilly. So, when the budget recovers we'll get a standard canvas retractable bimini made. Not sure if we'll get a dodger or not. It's less of a needed item with a pilothouse steering station methinks.

MedSailor


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

That looks like a bad contraption. Remind me to pick up some speedos today, I wouldn't feel comfortable sitting in your sauna nude if I run into you up here.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

ScottUK said:


> It might be good that Anacortes is close to a refinery! Congrats.


HEHE... 212gallon fuel capacity was a selling point.  The dual racor filters with switch-over handle and gauge were too. As was the separate polishing system. Ummm.... yummy diesel, my boat likes it.

MedSailor


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

It looks stout enough that it would protect you if you happen to roll it over on the highway. You never know.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

northoceanbeach said:


> That looks like a bad contraption. Remind me to pick up some speedos today, I wouldn't feel comfortable sitting in your sauna nude if I run into you up here.


No need to go out and buy a budgie smuggler. I'm not exactly comfortable with you sporting a bananna hammock in such close quarters either. That's why I keep a few of these swimming costumes aboard for dudes who may be guests aboard...










MedSailor


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I have to say your sail to displacement ratio is really amazing for a pilot house. Not at all in the range of motor sailor, but is that with both forsails up?


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

miatapaul said:


> I have to say your sail to displacement ratio is really amazing for a pilot house. Not at all in the range of motor sailor, but is that with both forsails up?


Been wondering that myself. Shouldn't matter too much though, because the other option I may take is to make the inner stay removable and put a 125% genoa on the forestay, which ought to about put me back on the original SA/Displacement ratio.

Yeah, the "Motorsailor line" of Nauticats aren't great sailors. This line was originally drawn by Sparkman and Stephens and was commissioned by Swan, who decided they didn't want to build a pilothouse after all. So, the Nauticat yard bought the design, and voala you get a Swan-inspired, S&S designed boat built to the quality of the Nauticat yard.

I'm looking forward to experiencing that SA/Diplacement ratio. My previous 2 boats had ratios that were really LOW.

MedSailor


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

By the way the cat in that logo looks like he is spraying!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

miatapaul said:


> By the way the cat in that logo looks like he is spraying!


Shhhhh! That's my secret anti-piracy weapon.

I'm trying out this new avatar. A spraying cat for a boat named "chick weiner". Hmmm.....

Here's the other "Nauti-cat" image that I'm thinking of using as my avatar. It's the ship's cat "Demon." Even though I hate pun-names for boats, I was seriously considering naming my Nauticat 40 after my cat Demon. The name "Bad kitty" seemed like a good one until I saw that there is another NC40 on the west coast with exactly that name.

So, how about this image instead?









MedSailor


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

MedSailor said:


> No need to go out and buy a budgie smuggler. I'm not exactly comfortable with you sporting a bananna hammock in such close quarters either. That's why I keep a few of these swimming costumes aboard for dudes who may be guests aboard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess the horizontal lines WILL enhance my "girth"

Why is the Nauticat cat taking a dump on the N? Is it supposed to look like a litter box? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

eherlihy said:


> I wasn't going to post this, but in light of your post, may I suggest that you name her _Aphrodite_?


Ooops, I mis spelled it... In light of the "Chick Weiner," I meant to include the prefix "Hem-"

(I'll bet that I loose the "like" for that...)


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

eherlihy said:


> Ooops, I mis spelled it... In light of the "Chick Weiner," I meant to include the prefix "Hem-"
> 
> (I'll bet that I loose the "like" for that...)


naaw. you still get liked. hermaphrodite does not discriminate. hmmmm maybe you've suggested a good tender name.

you know my boat does sport a red pudgy from the stern. Portland pudgy that is.... 

Brevity and typos are courtesy of my Samsung S4 Active.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

You're sure going to enjoy that boat during the winter. 

You can sail in the winter, have everything, everywhere to yourself and work on all those systems in the summer when the wind is too light to sail it.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome boat - are you sure it is big enough?? 

It is tru that Nauticats tend to be on the motor side of motor sailor - you probably won't win any Beer Can Races with her - but they are well made, well laid-out and comfortable boats. A solid choice.

And FWIW - going against the flow here - I *like* the original name!

The Sauna is a hoot. It is rare to have a jaw-dropping boat add-on like that. I thought I'd seen it all...well, goes to show. Say, you could convert it into a nifty little workshop (once the Finnish girls in bikinis vacated - but not before)

Many congrats.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice boat, well done!

A sauna man. wow. 

Maybe it was installed to help heal all the bumps and bruises inflicted by the dodger??  

I have a friend who has a big old Hunter with a hot tub on deck, I need to get you guys together for a raft up.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

bimini, Sauna, or name aside, that is one of the better looking pilothouse boats I have seen. Might be more sail than motor in that motorsailer


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

paul323 said:


> Awesome boat - are you sure it is big enough??


Actually, by most measures it's smaller than my previous boat, a Formosa 41, which no-one would accuse of being lavish. I'm 1' less Length On Deck and I'm 10' less LOA. Nauticats do amazing things to get those interiors in there. An extra foot of beam helps, and putting the aft cockpit above a standing height aft cabin also really helps.



paul323 said:


> It is tru that Nauticats tend to be on the motor side of motor sailor - you probably won't win any Beer Can Races with her - but they are well made, well laid-out and comfortable boats. A solid choice.


True MOST older Nauticats are unapologetic motorsailors. They have a much less sailing-like underbody, often have 5' draft or less and have very tall pilothouses with side opening doors that can be an issue going offshore









The Swan-commissioned, S&S designes (of which the NC40 is one) are an honest attempt to "have it all" when it comes to the motoring and sailing of a motor-sailor. The visibility from the pilothouse suffers a little, but the gains in sailing performance and offshore seaworthiness are tremendous. They also increased the SA/Displacement ratio to 19.32 which is right in the middle of "cruiser-racer" from 11.43 with their first motorsailors with the tall pilothouses. 











paul323 said:


> And FWIW - going against the flow here - I *like* the original name!


Thanks! The other guys have been picking on me...  (I think they have "Sauna-envy")



paul323 said:


> The Sauna is a hoot. It is rare to have a jaw-dropping boat add-on like that. I thought I'd seen it all...well, goes to show. Say, you could convert it into a nifty little workshop (once the Finnish girls in bikinis vacated - but not before)
> Many congrats.


Thanks, yeah, the sauna is weird and will certainly be a conversation starter. It's fun to think about having something so decadent, but also it creates another (SMALL) stateroom with a real sea-berth, that can be used as storage, a workshop, guestroom (for guests you don't want to stay very long) and lots of other things.

MedSailor


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

chall03 said:


> I have a friend who has a big old Hunter with a hot tub on deck, I need to get you guys together for a raft up.


I'm headed your way in a few years. It'd be fun for sure to get together and play the role of party-boats!

MedSailor


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Way late to the party but I couldn't miss saying congrats! I wanna see that baby one day when I am down shopping for our next boat in your neighborhood. Maybe sooner than later! That is a beautiful boat and should fit the "Race your House" specs perfectly. Love to see you win a race while directing things from the sauna with a radio.

Although something tells me the Rhodes doesn't sport a sauna. Maybe I could tear the one off my property and put it on the boat. Barrel stove anyone?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone know what a sauna does to your PHRF rating?


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

It drops it. Everyone knows a relaxed Captain is a fast Captain.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> Anyone know what a sauna does to your PHRF rating?


A fine question indeed! Surely the race committee would see that a sauna full of babes wouldn't be much of a weight penalty (if you chose your babes carefully) but the crew moral would be increased so much as to necessitate a hefty penalty.

On a related note, there is a Nauticat 44 (one of the motorsailor line not the S&S designed line) that is doing the single handed Transpac this year. They actually lowered his PHRF rating for the race because the boat is such a good downwind boat compared to many other racers and the race is primarily downwind.

This helps validate my long-held belief that cruisers make too many compromises for upwind ability, and then turn around and sign up for downwind routes. I say get a good downwind boat for the trades!!

Excerpt from the discussion on the Nauticat Owners Group:
_"Galaxsea's rating is 180 and for the transpac they lower it to 145 because of Galaxsea's downwind abilities."_

MedSailor


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I wonder how your autopilot remote will fare in the sauna? and maybe a CCTV feed??


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Faster said:


> I wonder how your autopilot remote will fare in the sauna? and maybe a CCTV feed??


The boat actually has a CCTV.  It was installed rear-facing on the bimini "kontraption" like a car back-up camera. The boat also has forward looking sonar, so I guess between the 3 chart plotters, the color radar, the CCTV, and forward looking sonar, and autopilot on a remote, I'd never have to leave the sauna... 

Of course, if I install all that stuff in the sauna, it might ruing the relaxing feng shui and end up looking like this:









MedSailor


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

MedSailor said:


> On a related note, there is a Nauticat 44 (one of the motorsailor line not the S&S designed line) that is doing the single handed Transpac this year. They actually lowered his PHRF rating for the race because the boat is such a good downwind boat compared to many other racers and the race is primarily downwind.


Transpac appears to use TPYC ratings, not PHRF ratings. It doesn't surprise me that they would have different ratings for a downwind specific race.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm really glad my boat is somewhere in the western USA on a truck right about now. I don't know how you Florida types handle all these hurricanes. Seems like bad news to me!

Atlantic Graphical TWO Area 1 closeup

She's now scheduled to arrive early Wed morning. That mean's she'll be here in less than 2 days! I can't wait, and if we can get the sticks on, and the binnacle put back together, I can even take her out for the 4th!

MedSailor


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Med,

Other than lack of sauna and rig type.... what difference is there in your ketch rigged boat, and the sloop rig at MSC right now. Both appear to be the same year, size etc......

I'm assuming you looked at it did you not?!?!?!???

Marty


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

blt2ski said:


> Med,
> 
> Other than lack of sauna and rig type.... what difference is there in your ketch rigged boat, and the sloop rig at MSC right now. Both appear to be the same year, size etc......
> 
> ...


We did take a couple of long hard looks, and it helped us decide on the NC40 as the make/model we wanted. But, like all of MSC's boats, it's priced waaay over market, and has been (and likely will) sit for years.

Pros for the MSC NC40: 
-It's here in Anacortes.
-Has the teak handrail all the way around the boat
-running rigging is in better shape

Pros for the Florida NC40:
Ketch rig.
Bow thruster.
Lesurefurl boom on main.
Better aft cabin arrangement.
Better V-berth arrangement for kids(3 twin bunks whereas the local boat only had one double)
SAUNA!!!! 

Even with the huge shipping and de/re-rigging costs the florida NC40 is many tens of thousands cheaper than we likely could have bought the Anacortes NC40.

In other news, the trucker is ahead of schedule again and expects to be here today AND the boat yard will squeeze us in their pre-holiday busy schedule and get us in the water TODAY! On the other coast, there is a tropical storm (now named "Arthur") over where the boat was sitting on the hard just a few days ago....

MedSailor


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I've noticed MSC prices things on the high side, no matter the brand etc. wonder what things actually sell for when the time comes. I can all the pros but the ketch part of it......for the one you bought. 

Any way, so same hull, but different interior floorplan and rig in a simple nutshell sounds like.

Marty


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Congrats on your boat making it to Washington! Pics will be needed to prove this sauna thing in action. For all we know you went down to the club and took a pic of their indoor sauna.

In fact, for that mater, check out what I installed into the Mac 25 this weekend.  I was aft heavy so this went up in the v berth. We sleep in the dinette anyway and this will keep her on her lines.










I am curious on the broker in your area as well and if they just end up taking less at sale time. Is it a strategy to get the money they want by listing an initially higher price?


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Aaaaactually there IS a Nauticat 40 here in town with a hot tub. 

NC 40 for sale

What is it with these Nauticat 40s? Hot tubs, saunas and babes oh my! 

MedSailor

Boat arrived. Got the masts off and in the water. More chapters to the boat transport saga are being written. Some good, and some bad.....


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> Aaaaactually there IS a Nauticat 40 here in town with a hot tub.
> 
> NC 40 for sale
> 
> ...


Nice! Maybe we need to buy that one and our families can raft up and have a choice. Wet or Dry!

I hope nothing was seriously damaged in transit. Thoughts your way Med! We wanna see that baby being sailed with joystick from the sauna soon.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Well everybody, the boat's here. But that's all I'm going to say for now because "I don't comment on pending litigation."

Have a great 4th on the water. I'm going camping in an RV with the inlaws...

(more to come)

MedSailor


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

oh no, this does not sound good!

Hopefully a simple fix per say...........

Enjoy the RV trip to where ever you are going. I'm sure boat will be there when you return......

marty


----------

